# summer garden 2012



## Errol

my great niece, Emma helping with the harvest!










this is late spring, white half runner beans ready to start climbing old timey fence










spring cabbage, planted 10 inches apart, in a staggart row, of 3 heads then 2 heads










early fall cabbage (2012) I sowed in early july for transplants, set them out in a new lasagna bed on july 19-30, a few are now ready for the table , I set them out about 2 weeks apart, 14 cabbage in all. I have 42 day cabbage transplants about ready as soon as some of these are harvested. I might have to use a row cover on those. on right side I have sowed carrots, on left side I have sowed beets


----------



## veggiewhisperer

I love the space you have to work with.


----------



## Tammy

you have such a great garden Errol! and I love your old timey fence. That adds such character!


----------



## Errol

Thank you both. I guess I really love gardening and learning new ways to grow from everyone. I think when working in a garden, I feel close to nature and God. It is relaxing. Main thing is not to get discourage, although there are times you have to pray over it like in times of dry weather, or beetle infestation, but most of the time it always comes out ok. To see a plant emerge from a seed you planted, just remember it is God's hand they nourished it, it is your hand to help take care if it, by the sweat of your brow!
plan now for next years crop


----------



## stephanie

I am planning next years already and am not even finished harvesting this years! Figured I will be adding a bed space topping off the old beds with materials and compost. buying seeds for next year all by dec of this year. Then all I do is wait for april 1st to roll around and then start the planting/growing cycle. oh picked up a couple kale plants for the garden to have threw winter. can't seem to get the seed this time of year.


----------



## addie

I guess I really love gardening and learning new ways to grow from everyone. I think when working in a garden, I feel close to nature and God. It is relaxing. Main thing is not to get discourage, although there are times you have to pray over it like in times of dry weather, or beetle infestation, but most of the time it always comes out ok.


----------

